# صنع قالب بلاستيك



## الشوق والحنين (6 يونيو 2011)

اخواني :77:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اريد قالب بلاستيك واريد احد منكم من يعرف يصنع قالب بلاستيك يخبرني 


من لديه معلومات عن صنع القوالب او شركة مخصصة في هذه المجال يخبرني 

باركا لله فيكم


----------

